# Wireguard and Mutiple FIBs - Undrestroyable Interface



## manas (Oct 19, 2018)

I have been testing Wireguard on FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE and ran into a problem.

The issue seems to occur when a Wireguard interface is brought online on a specific routing table with 
	
	



```
setfib 1 wg-quick up wg0
```
If this routing table doesn't have a default route defined, the interface and the 
	
	



```
wireguard-go wg0
```
 process seem to go into a state where the interface can not be destroyed with 
	
	



```
ifconfig wg0 destroy
```
 and the process can not be terminated with a 
	
	



```
kill -9 $PID
```

I am able to workaround this by renaming the interface with a 
	
	



```
ifconfig wg0 name wg999
```
 adding in a default route to the routing table and then starting the Wireguard interface.

1 - Is it possible to terminate the first wireguard-go process? It has a *T* in the STAT field in ps and does not terminate upon a 'kill -9'
2 - Is it possible to remove the first interface?


----------

